# Possible calcium toxicity???



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi HeatherI have U.C & have been taking calcium supplements (caltrate plus, purple bottle) since September. Just switched to Osteocare which has 800mg calcium & other minerals. My regular multivitamin has 20mg calcium. The reson I'm taking this is as I did have D. a lot at first & also I don't eat any dairy, very little soya milk & probably only get calcium from fish such as salmon, sardines, etc & some green veg.Now, a friend of mine put me in touch with a nutritionist who says I'm having far too much calcium & even tho' I'm on steroids for 10 weeks which deplete this, I don't need the Osteocare. He says that it's causing toxicity in my cells & that I probably have enough already. Can you shed any light on this? Any ideas or info' would beuseful.Many thanks for your time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

What qualifications does this nutritionist have? I would use that as part of deciding whether to take this advice or not. The USRDA min for calcium is about 1000 mgs and the USRDA max (which should be safe for everyone long term) is 2000 mgs.You could check with the doctor that put you on the steroids to see if your calcium intake is appropriate for you.K.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Thanks K. I'm gonna carry on taking the calcium as I just feel it's right for me, especially as I eat no dairy & few leafy green veggies nowadays.I daren't ask what qualifications the nutritionist has as he gave advice as a favour via a friend.Cheers for your reply.


----------

